

Website Hosting - nomad2986

I've been teaching myself web programming and I'm interested in working on a website to launch.  My question is this: What is the best hosting company to go with? I want as much control as possible. What do most startups use as their first hosting/web server solution?
======
elliottcarlson
Check out serveraday.com from OLM - while todays deal isn't something to jump
on, they often have commodity servers for $30 a month, and occasionally for
$25 a month. These are decent servers, and give you full access to a dedicated
machine for a very reasonable price. Additionally, their servers have been
reliable and their network has been more than satisfactory.

------
ecommando
Linode.com (I'm a customer).

------
RobGR
Look into the cheapest Rackspace cloud servers.

------
TimothyBurgess
Well if you're just starting out, you probably don't want to go all out. Start
simple and cheap. There are plenty of affordable and reliable hosts out there.
I use a dedicated server with JustHost... I upgraded from a shared server for
pretty cheap. Their shared server lagged every now and then but was overall
very reliable... and I've had 0 problems with their dedicated server. As far
as control goes, I have quite a bit of control over everything - as much as I
really need. You can add SSH/Shell access if you really need it. I'm sure
other hosting companies out there offer a bit more control than JustHost (or
similar) but if you want ABSOLUTE control, you'd need to host the site
yourself. The best thing for you to do when starting out though is save your
money... there's no point in going all out until you expect a lot of traffic.

